# east matty 12 pounder?



## sabiki

This DONKEY was caught by my good buddy capt. Lee Warmke (Half Breed Guide service) in East matagorda bay on 2-25-09. the fish bottomed out a 10 lb. Boga scale-- and i mean bottomed it, no bouncing on and off the 10 lb. mark. --basically just a clunk all the way down. Fortunatly, the fish was released for the future, Unfortunatly, the bay record stands at 10.8 lbs. and of course, we didn't get an official weight. He measured the fish on his rod at around 31" the girth was estimated between 18 and 20". (She was too big to get his hand across her back to lift her) Caught on a floater corky.


----------



## MajekSpec&Red

Wow what a pig!!! congrats on the catch


----------



## cclayton01

Awesome fish!!!! Congrats to Captain Warmke


----------



## beer catcher

DAAAAYYUUMMM!!!!!
well thats really all i have to say!
nice catch


----------



## dolch

*nice*

great fish. i didn't know they made a 10# boga. 
time for a 15# unless your Rowland. Then you need the 30#.


----------



## speckledred

Heck of a fish! Good job.


----------



## Snaggledtoothfreckelfish

great job.....


----------



## Bubbaette

Wow -- I knew he was a great fisherman/guide. That is one heck of a fish.


----------



## OAKISLANDER

Holy cow Batman! Thats a Hogzilla!


----------



## da fillthy hoe

Fat Schlobe!!!


----------



## Captain Dave

*Keep Postin*

Mucho Congrats to Capt. Lee Warmke

That feech is full. Glad it took the corky ..

1 post in 4 yrs.. It was well worth the wait...LOL You must have a over 12 # Prerequisite... LMAO


----------



## Stealth19

Wow! Congrats to Capt Warmke!


----------



## FishingJoe

nice job, I would much rather release but why do you not mount a fish like that!! That's a bragger right there


----------



## Silverspoon

That's a career fish right there! That doesn't mean anyone should stop trying to out do it, but I would imagine that is going to take a while for him to break on a personal level.


----------



## ejbroker

now that's a Hoss!!


----------



## TripleGrip

great fish and maybe it will thrill someone else on another day.


----------



## Durtjunkee

Dayum!

That's the one we're all looking for.


----------



## pepo211

What a Sea Log......


----------



## CCducker

Jesus my 31 didnt even top 9.....THATS A BEAST!


----------



## Kenner21

Dang thats a nice gator mouth, talk about getting me fired up for spring.


----------



## Leemo

CCducker said:


> Jesus my 31 didnt even top 9.....THATS A BEAST!


Jesus is our Savior..........not a cuss word!


----------



## fishin shallow

Whata hog congrats


----------



## jabx1962

Leemo said:


> Jesus is our Savior..........not a cuss word!


Jesus cuts my grass every saturday.

Did you Overdose on the Religon channel today or something?


----------



## troutranger

Great fish capt. congratulations!!!.


----------



## 11andy11

jesus. Thats a pig.


----------



## GHSmacker

What a beast...thanks for sharing the pic


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

No need to use the outstretched hand method on that fish big guy....that is a HOG!! Nice fish!!


----------



## fisheye003

holy smokes...that's a monster! congrats!


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed

Whats up with the ? at the end of the title? I guess cause no official weight, huh. That is a hog though and a fish of a lifetime. WOW!!! Hope I find her during the STAR!!!!


----------



## Jeremy(W) Waltrip

A little close to the camera there!!!!


----------



## Third Wave

Better man than me. I'd of had a hard time putting it back...Those 12 lbers taste good. 1" thick fillets. Mmmm Mmmm good.


----------



## cstaceyt

Awsome fish !


----------



## wing_buster87

I dont even know what to say.............


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing

thats looks like a very nice truck, boat & trailer package right there!


----------



## El Primero

Green with envy


----------



## Mojo281

Wow, big fish!!!


----------



## Rockfish

Thats a pig.


----------



## DANO

Here is the same fish,

http://www.wadefishing.com/

BTW, nice fish & nice arm extension,....


----------



## Jeremy(W) Waltrip

*I Smell BS*

sabiki 
Member
 POSTED

 the fish bottomed out a 10 lb. Boga scale-- and i mean bottomed it, no bouncing on and off the 10 lb. mark.
How can a 10lb trout bottom out a Boga when it only comes in #15lb, #30lb or #60lb&#8230;.I Smell BS???????????????????????????
:rotfl:


----------



## DANO

JeremyW said:


> sabiki
> Member
> POSTED
> 
> the fish bottomed out a 10 lb. Boga scale-- and i mean bottomed it, no bouncing on and off the 10 lb. mark.
> How can a 10lb trout bottom out a Boga when it only comes in #15lb, #30lb or #60lb&#8230;.I Smell BS???????????????????????????
> :rotfl:


LOL, Exactly but, maaaaaybe it bottomed out the 15# boga !


----------



## DANO

JeremyW said:


> I say it weighed between 8 and 9lbs&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Holding it close is an old trick&#8230;. Kind of like the guy on here with the 17inch 4lb trout!!!
> Truth always comes out in a dumb comment like&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;It bottomed out a Boga @ #10lbs


I do believe it to be a 10# fish, I also believe it to weigh some where under 15 lbs,.... :rotfl:


----------



## pinkskittermaster

DDDDDAAAAAAAANNNNGGGGGGGG i know that fish conservation is critical, but i hope he at least took some good pics to get a replica mounted. can anyone take a guess on the weight. id say at least 11.5


----------



## chickenboy

I have been looking for a sign, yes a symbol that represents that America is "BACK". 

You my friend have caught the representative "symbol" for all 2Coolers to have hope in our future. You may have lost your job or your current income is shrinking, you name it. 

But there is now a "symbol" of hope and prosperity for all us to "gleem" a brighter future.

To you it may be nothing more than a "big trout".

But to us, it is what we needed. The stock market will soon rise, people will smile more, America will lead the rest of the world up from its knees to turn the corner, to rise and to go forward:an5:.

Thank you. It is more than just a fish.


----------



## outdooraggie2011

Questionable or not, there's one thing we can all agree on. THATS WHAT TROUT ARE MADE OF!!!!! Congrats to the lucky captain!


----------



## h.f.d.firedog

WOW --- That would be as fun as fighting a 4 alarm fire to catch something like that.
Great fish.


----------



## bigcountryjc

BIGGEST TROUT EVER,


----------



## sabiki

If ANYBODY thinks that fish weighs between 8 and 9 lbs you are a freakin Dee- tee-Dee - I have caught several fish in the eight and nine lb. range and this fish looks like it could eat them. Just according to the length and girth taken its in the 11 b. range.--thanks.


----------



## JRAMEY

WOOOOW!!!!!


----------



## jeff may

wow!!!!! that thing is a beast!!!!! however much it weighs, great job.


----------



## tpool

It is well over 9lbs! Arms extended or not!!!! I would guess 11-12lbs

T-BONE


----------



## royboy42

No matter how he took the pic, I say thats one hell of a trout. I have been lucky enough to catch a few big trout over the years and thats def a true trophy fish, possibly a trout of a lifetime. If I had to guess I'd say a solid 11.5/12 pound trout. Very impressive fish and pic, congrads!


----------



## Chris9681

He could have had a knock off BOGA and just called it a boga... they come in 10lb... either way great fish way over 10lbs


----------



## Big Willy

Chris9681 said:


> He could have had a knock off BOGA and just called it a boga... they come in 10lb... either way great fish way over 10lbs


That's what I was assuming. That is one heck of a trout!


----------



## Just One More

One helluva fish! Congrats


----------



## Gunslinger

Excuse me while I pick my jaw up off the floor. That's is a hoss! I have been saltwater fishing for about 15 yrs and my personal best is 5 1/2lbs and still looking for a trophy. Great catch!


----------



## Nwilkins

I could leave this earth happy after that, congrats


----------



## NOGUIDEREQUIRED

sabiki said:


> If ANYBODY thinks that fish weighs between 8 and 9 lbs you are a freakin Dee- tee-Dee - I have caught several fish in the eight and nine lb. range and this fish looks like it could eat them. Just according to the length and girth taken its in the 11 b. range.--thanks.


You got that right! Way to many haters on this board... He caught a 28" & 29 1/2" TODAY to back it up.. ( I was standing right next to him) Oh yeah... Guess who won the biggest trout in the Guides Cup??


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester

That fish is a freakin HOSSSSSS!! All the haters on this board are killing me. I've seen my fair share of 8 lb and 9 lb trout, and that fish aint in that category. That is one big sonofab&*ch! Congrats Lee, you deserve it for that HOG! Congrats again man !:doowapsta


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> That fish is a freakin HOSSSSSS!! All the haters on this board are killing me. I've seen my fair share of 8 lb and 9 lb trout, and that fish aint in that category. That is one big sonofab&*ch! Congrats Lee, you deserve it for that HOG! Congrats again man !:doowapsta


 I'd have to agree. That is one thick fat mutha.


----------



## Texas Jeweler

...and thanks for turning her back to the bay system! hats off to you.


----------



## Bayscout22

Awesome fish and couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.


----------



## seabo

definitly a trout of a lifetime . awesome job gettin her in, and lettin her go! very very impressive! thanks for the pic!


----------



## deke

I have several fish between 8-9lbs, and that fish dwarfs them. Congrats on a lifetime fish, and hats off to you for letting her swim. I don't care how long or much you fish, when you break 10lbs. it has to be hard to let her go and not take her straight to the taxidemist. 30" is a great mark, but 10lbs. is the real bench mark for trout IMO. How bad were your hands shaking when you went to land her,lol.


----------



## plastics man

I have fished with Lee several times a year for the last 5 years and if he says over 10# I will bet the ranch on it. Lee is a great guy and alot of fun to fish with, he will take you out for a fun day or work your butt off if that what you want. Great fish Lee, and great release, I couldn't have done that.


----------



## Fish Aholic

Congrats on the release! Hats off to Lee for the monster trout! That has got to be the biggest trout that I have ever seen caught out of East Matty! Congrats!:bounce:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

The fish in my avatar was 10 lbs 3 oz's and 31.3" long. That fish dwarfs mine. She is FAT!


----------



## Betty Croaker

Wow, huge fish. I hope when I catch my monster I have a few witnesses. Congrats!


----------



## John Paul

Very nice !!!!!!!



Out of all the haters how many 10 lb + trout have you held?

I would say that fish is easy 10 to 11 lbs and yes, I have probably held more 10lb+ Trout then anyone on this board.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

I hate it when FISHERMAN knock other FISHERMAN on this board about the size of their fish! We are FISHERMAN, it is our duty to tell tales about our tails!!! Even my preacher lies about his catches, its what we do!! That is one massive fish... if I caught it... I would have told all of 2cool that it was 14 pounds!!! lol hahha this fish brings a tear to my eye and makes me kick myself the day I signed my life away to a school in Shreveport!!!


----------



## DatDude

Are you kidding me? Have you ever caught a 8 or 9 lb trout..if so please do post up some pics..Heres a 7 lb trout for u that i caught..compare the mass off mine to that toad..I have fished with Lee sevreal times and he has caught and released more 30 inchers than you could ever think about catching..He has only been fishing matagorda for 30 years...pppppppppfffffffffffftttttttttt......


JeremyW said:


> I say it weighed between 8 and 9lbs&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Holding it close is an old trick&#8230;. Kind of like the guy on here with the 17inch 4lb trout!!!
> Truth always comes out in a dumb comment like&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;It bottomed out a Boga @ #10lbs


----------



## trio-assassin

WOW this is awesome!! nice job and great release despite a possible bay record!!WTG!!!


----------



## Rockfish

The funny thing is when we came in that day of tuff fishing. He just finished cleaning his clients fish and we were all sitting around having a few brews with a few other guys. They were talking about the guides cup coming up and we talked about his snake boots he wades with and not a word about that beast.


----------



## Hotrod

Very nice! I, myself wouldn't have released it, thats a Trophy for sure.


----------



## Hotrod

JeremyW said:


> A little close to the camera there!!!!


1st you get on the Bluewater board and start a fight you can't back up or finish, and make yourself look like an idiot. Then you come over here remind us your an idiot again, POSER! Log out here and log into your cheesie La site.


----------



## tpool

This JeremyW dude needs to GO! How many of these size trout you got over there in La? Didn't think so.............

T-BONE


----------



## Jeremy(W) Waltrip

*Just tell the truth*

Here is a Real 9.11lb trout.....This trout on here is no Bigger
Guy said it bottomed out a Boga @10lbs??? Come ON!!! he got busted ...If you are any kind of fisherman you know Boga is #15lbs....:work:


----------



## sabiki

*and he goes on......*

Jeremy--yea, thanks for that picture, that proves everybody elses point but yours, that fish doesnt look near as big. Your opinion is going up against too many veteran fishermen to hold any water....keep it up!


----------



## Rubberback

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet one Sounds like a lot of jealous fisherman out their I know I am You gotta pay your do's & grind & Lee is just that the grinder AS far as the picture Hell ya You get a trout like that your proud & if Lee released the fish I would want atleast a good pic Besides the memory To most Me included thats a trout of a life time


----------



## Mike77015

JW
Rapala does make a 10lb boga. If it was not referenced as a boga, what would you like it refered as? I tell you what I will do just for you, I am going to make a run out and catch me some of those Red Snapper and have me a fish fry. LOL.

Nice C&R Capt. Gotta love E. Matty this time of year.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

JeremyW said:


> Here is a Real 9.11lb trout.....This trout on here is no Bigger
> Guy said it bottomed out a Boga @10lbs??? Come ON!!! he got busted ...If you are any kind of fisherman you know Boga is #15lbs....:work:


hey ginger,
Just curious, how much did you pay for that one at the fishing show?

Not to mention, you call people out for using a camera so close to the fish? you kidding me? look at the pic you posted. you're a fool. but hey, i like all the dink trout you posted in the bluewater post-how many did you have to filet to get a meal you idiot?

you deserve another gay dolphin to go with that :an6:

:ac550:
kisssm


----------



## Sweet Action

Congrats Capt. fish of a lifetime for sure! That fish definately looks 10+lbs. Regardless, its a beautiful catch!


----------



## John Paul

JeremyW said:


> Here is a Real 9.11lb trout.....This trout on here is no Bigger
> Guy said it bottomed out a Boga @10lbs??? Come ON!!! he got busted ...If you are any kind of fisherman you know Boga is #15lbs....:work:


:redface::redface: You mush have vision problems , your trout has anorexia compared to the one in this post


----------



## artys_only

*big trout*



JeremyW said:


> Here is a Real 9.11lb trout.....This trout on here is no Bigger
> Guy said it bottomed out a Boga @10lbs??? Come ON!!! he got busted ...If you are any kind of fisherman you know Boga is #15lbs....:work:


We are bigger people here in texas so our trout look smaller than what we are !!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: this is a great fish that was caught in East Matty by a great guy , most people post neg stuff because they are jelous .. LOL plus the older Bogas are 10 LBS so this trout would bottom it out easy !!!! TEXAS HAS THE BIGGEST TROUT ON THE COAST .....:work:


----------



## justin-credible1982

12lbs or not, it definitely is a hog. I sure wouldn't mind catching one like that. congratulations! 
:cheers:


----------



## Riley & Sons

I am not jealous, but I am very envious. What a great trout. Congrats. I don't care who you are, anybody on this board would be proud of that fish. I caught one that was 31" and 8.8 lbs in South Bay @ SPI. Your fish makes that one look like bait! Wish I could land a fish like that one.


----------



## CaseyS

*Nice*

I have never caught one over 9lbs in East Bay. This is a timely post, maybe take some pressure off Baffin for a few Months.

If this is around 12 lbs, I can only think of 1 other trout bigger coming out of East Bay in the last 10-12 years. I heard this story from a reputable guide and also from this old crabber who found the fish floating. Basically a diehard goes out in the dead of winter near oyster farm reef and sticks a beast with his red/white whats bitin lure. Line pops and fish gets away. Next day crabber is out checking traps and finds floating fish with said lure. Trout was about 12-13lbs.


----------



## Dirt Daddy

Great fish and thank you for sharing the photo.....it gives us rookies something to dream about....
Harl


----------



## sabiki

*MY BAD!!*

My Bad, I talked to captain Lee this morning and he said that the scale used was not a "Boga" it was just a knock-off 10 lb. scale that belonged to his customer he had that day. I shouldnt have called it a "boga" that just left the door open for idiots.


----------



## Bay Walker

Congats Capt Warmke on a great fish no matter the weight and maybe in the future someone else can have the same experience with that fish.


----------



## rkm

Holy cow!!! What a trout!!


----------



## ToddyTrout

*Great Fish!!!*

It really depends on what the fish had in her stomach as to how much she weighed. The first fish in my post, I caught in Feb. 07'. She was 31 1/4" and weighed 10.5 LBs. on a boga, the other fish was caught by my cousin in Jan. last year 30 1/4" and weighed 9.5 LBs. The 10.5 only had a single mullet in her belly or she could have weighed a good bit more. the 9.5 had quite a bit in her belly but she would have weighed a good bit less otherwise. No matter what it is a fish of a lifetime for most, good goin Lee!!!


----------



## MattyMaster

that explains why he wouldn't stop bidding on his team at the guides cup!

why wasn't this pic posted earlier?


----------



## Reel Bender

Man, that fish would of made one heck of a meal!!


----------



## Drifter

*Way To GO!!!!!!!!!*

Capt. Lee

May the fish Gods always smile on you the rest of your days. Releasing that fish was the sign of a true professional. You've got some great Karma for doing that.

Drifter :texasflag


----------



## redlegg

Toddy Trout someone took a great pic of that fish, and man that's a good lookin boat in the background. LOL



Congrats Lee on a AWESOME trout, she was a Beautiful fish. and thanks for the CPR.


And the fish in my avatar was a 31 1/2'' 9 #er, the Lee's fish has a good 3-4 #'s on mine.

Jed


----------



## rtoler

*Nice*

Nice picture! Congradulations on letting her go. Not too many guys can do that...


----------



## fwoodwader

There would have been a serious dilemma in the back of my head if I had managed to catch that fish or a trout of that size. I know part of me would say take some pic's, get her back in the water and try to catch her again another day but the other part of me would be saying, stringer her up head back home and straight to the taxidermist after getting her weighed on a proper scale.

Congrats on the catch and dare I say release...


----------



## Poon Chaser

wow... very nice


----------



## tpool

Good thing is, you can take good pic's, and get length/girth measurements and get a replica that looks better and lasts longer than a skin mount (and she still gets to live)... Not knocking anyone that would keep her for mount/grill/fry....

T-BONE


----------



## MigllaFishKilla

nice trout


----------



## Zork

WoW! Nice trout!


----------



## Hevy Dee

*Beautiful trout Capt.*

nice job on the release. I've had 'em on before but never landed one like that. very, very nice. - Hevy


----------



## Autco

AMAZING PIC


----------



## Capt Black

Hevy Dee said:


> nice job on the release. I've had 'em on before but never landed one like that. very, very nice. - Hevy


Yes you have LOL

*The PALOMAR KNOT - For Joining Line To A Fish Hook*







*The Palomar Knot is easy to tie correctly, and consistently the strongest knot known to hold terminal tackle.*

*1. Double about 4" of line and pass the loop through the eye of fishing hook.*






*2. Let the fishing hook hang loose, and tie an overhand knot in the doubled line. *

*Avoid twisting the lines and do NOT tighten the knot.*






*3. Pull the loop end of the line far enough to pass it over the hook, swivel or lure.*

*Make sure the loop passes completely over the attachment.*






*4. Pull both the tag end and the standing line until the knot is tightened. Clip off the tag end of the fishing line.*

Sorry buddy, couldn't resist. Later, Aubrey


----------



## ethan

If i saw that at the end of my life i would S*** my pants!
nice catch man.


----------

